# Snow Thrower Attachment



## jus4plamichigan (Sep 14, 2004)

I HAVE A MODEL #24579 snow thrower attachment for a MURRAY. I AM INQUIRING IF ANYONE KNOWS WHAT MODEL AND YEARS of MURRAY'S THIS WILL FIT. ALSO, IF IT MAY FIT OTHER BRANDS AS WELL, POSSIBLY WITH MOD'S.

THANX,
DAVE


----------

